# عندي مشكله مش لقيلها حل ساعدوني



## وطني (23 سبتمبر 2009)

[b]عندي مشكله وارجو ركم عليها 
انا حبيت بنت منذ خمس سنوات وانا سني 15 سنه وقلت في نفسي يومها انت لسه صغير علي الحب ودي فتره لازم تمر بيها 
ولكن المصيبه الاكبر اني لسه بحبه وانا الان في الجامعه وعديت فتره المراهقه من زمان بس مش عارف ليه لسه بحبها ودايما افكر فيها انا ونايم وانا وصاحي وانا باكل وانا بشرب مش عارف اعمل ايه 
والمصيبه الاكبر من كده اني هي في محافظه وانا في محافظه اخري وبعيد عن بعض 8 ساعات كامله وربنا عالم انا بحبها حب طاهر ونقي والدليل علي كده اني بحبها من زمان 
مش عارف اعمل ايه اعترف لها 
طيب والمسافه اللي بيني وبينها مين هيقصرها طيب وهي عيلتها صعبه شويه مش عارف اعمل ايه صليت كتير اني انساها مش عارف اعمل ايه ومش قادر 
ارجو الافاده [/b]


----------



## Alexander.t (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*صدقنى يا رومانى كتيير كان فى حب طاهر ونقى والمشوار ما كملش*

*سيبك من حبك الطاهر ودور على نفسك انت بتقول اهلها صعبه متعلقش نفسك بحبال دايبه زى ما بيوقولو*

*المسافه بينك وبينها 8 سعات يعنى لو خطبتها عشان تشوفها محتاج سفر احسبها صح*

*ومين قالك انك مش فى سن مراهقه على فكره سن المراهقه لا يرتبط بسن معين فقد تكون فى مرحلة مراهقه حتى الان وليس عيبا ان تكون فى تلك المرحله حتى الان*

*فكر صح*

*بايدك ان تنسى فى ايام وبايدك انك تفتكر سنين*

*خد خطوه ايجابيه بص لنفسك ومستقبلك مستقبلك اهم*

*واخيرا وليس باخر ربنا يدبرلك الصالح*

*اخوك *

*مينا البطل*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2009)

_*أولا  ................... دور على دراستك ومستقبلك

ثانيا ................. لا تفاتحها ولا تشغلها ببشيئ

ثالثا .................. الزواج بيكون بترتيب ربنا فلو مكتوبه لك هتتجوزها أكيد


رابعا ...... مش عارف تنساها ,,,,, يا أبنى صلى  وتناول وكلم ربنا 

وأملأ حبه فى قلبك ,,, وأقرأ الكتاب المقدس والمزامير ,,, وربنا هيقف معاك​*_


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*انا ليا رأى تانى 
اضيفه على اخوتى 

اولا فرق المسافه ليس بعائق يا ايهاب
سامحنى يا مينا 
مشمعقول البنت عشان تتجوز لازم يكون من نفس بلدها 
طب افرض محخدش عجبها او الانسان الا يستاهلها من بلد تانى
دة مش عائق ياايهاب

ثانيا:::
مدام بتحبها يبقى شد حيلك ومستقبلك وطول فتره دى اطلب ربنا عشان
لو بجد بنت صالحه وانت واثق انك هتسعدها يبقى ربنا يوفقكم ببعض
ومشيبعدها عنك بس الاهم انك تبذل كل جهدك عشانها

والحب الحقيقى مش سهل نسيانه 
لكن ارتبط بحب الله عشان يديك حبك الارضى 
وعشان تنولها لازم تكون نفسك ومستقبلك

موضوع انك تصارحها بلاش اهتم بيها بسكوت وبصمت
واترك التدابير من عند الله هو الا هيدبر كل حاجه بعنايه الهيه

وربنا يقويك​*


----------



## وطني (7 يونيو 2021)

اتجوزت افضل منها بمراحل


----------



## النهيسى (10 يونيو 2021)

طيب مبروووووووووووووووووووك​


----------



## زهرة القصر (21 أكتوبر 2022)

_تزوجها لان بعد المسافة لا تمنع الزواج 
بس تاكد لو هي من دينك او لا لان يحرم الزواج الاديان ببعضها _


----------

